# Savic



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Hullo! I have a Savic 'Peggy Metro' and one of the plastic squares that attaches the tubes to the wire cage broke so I had to duct tape it on. I emailed Savic and they sent me two new ones for free. =] 

So really, I just wanted to let you all know that I think they're a great company. (^^)


Um... that's it... =]


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no way!!!! impressed!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm impressed! I have a savic cage and think its ace!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I shall write to them and tell them my hamster heaven has fallen apart...do you think they will send me a new one???


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I shall write to them and tell them my hamster heaven has fallen apart...do you think they will send me a new one???


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

